# First abortion questions



## Viv (Feb 25, 2021)

I have a 2 year old nubian that I didn't know was pregnant (but running with a Nigerian buck) abort a single buckling. The eyes were still fused no hair or teeth buds but otherwise fully formed and no deformity. How far along do you think she was? 3 months?
She normally is let out to forage 15 acres (mostly hay fields but some trees and brush) but when the snow storm came through I kept her in the barn with store bought hay, feed, and water. She was in the barn for a week and aborted the day after we went back to foraging. Could she have aborted because of the weather and diet change? 
I dewormed her the next day. Her temp, poop, and FAMACHA are good, but her tail is becoming matted from discharge. Any tips on keeping her clean? Her udders are larger than normal but no bag. Could she develop metastasis? Anything else I should do for her? Thanks


----------

